# Pvi opc



## chris20jagd (27 August 2009)

Ich versuche soeben eine einen B&R OPC Server einzurichten. Ich habe eine B&R Kursmappe vor mir liegen, nach der ich vorgegangen bin. 
Um die Verbindung zu testen, gibt es das tool OPC Sample Client (ebenfalls von B&R). Dieses tool sollte mir projektierte Variablenwerte anzeigen. Beim Versuch das zu machen kommt die Fehlermeldung:

Tag'visu....(hier steht meine Variable)' has been changed. New quality is 'Bad(comm. failure)'.
Returned result is 600012c8h(costumerinformational code 4808 for facility 0).

auch beim Online Import von Variablen bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung : 

Error occurdet when readig from PVI:
4808 No connection available to the PCC

kann jemand etwas damit anfangen?

Die selbe Konfiguration hat bei einer anderen Anwendung schon prima funktioniert.


----------

